
Ask 37signals: Does "Getting Real" work in this economy? - sant0sk1
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1398-ask-37signals-does-getting-real-work-in-this-economy
======
justindz
Focusing on income and controlling burn rate sounds like a generally sound
approach in any economy. I wouldn't have bothered with the article, except I
enjoyed the section about how 37Signals is doing so far in the slow down.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Agreed. For other "i read the comments first" people like me, here is the
useful part (do not upmod me:)

Our growth has slowed a bit this year, but business is better than ever. We’ve
been doubling revenues every year since 2004, so even a little slowdown still
means big growth. We’re still profitable, still debt free, have no need to
make any staff cuts, have no need to make any development cuts, and have no
need to cancel any new projects.

Each one of our products has grown nicely since last year. Backpack’s monthly
revenues have doubled this year thanks to the multi-user version launch in
February. The newly launched Deals feature in Highrise has had a real positive
impact on sales as well. Campfire continues to grow modestly and Basecamp
continues its healthy climb towards its fifth birthday on February 4, 2009.

------
copenja
37Signals blog always sounds very defensive.

~~~
puns
You should read their old book: Defensive Design.

